# anybody going out tuesday/wed ?



## zeke (Nov 12, 2007)

We are going to swordfish/troll the spur Tues/Wed. Anybody else going to be out?

call us on 16/68

Zeke

29 Luhrs Express


----------



## bellafishing (Oct 1, 2007)

How do you like your Luhrs? We have the 32 convertible w/ twin detroit 8.2's and love it! It's a great boat.

Bob


----------



## PMACDIDDY (Jul 13, 2008)

I'm going this weekend. Give us a report when you get back. Good luck!


----------

